# Frame Rate Drops - No load or Bottlenecking on GPU or CPU



## _Ace (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Recently I bought Gigabyte Gtx 960 G1 4 GB Video Card paired with my old Intel i3-540 processor over clocked to 3.8 GHz. 

I am having fps drops in Dota 2 team fights like the fps drops to 35-40 from 60 fps. Rest of the time its constant 60 fps and if v sync turned off then its 120 but drops to 60,70 even 35 fps in team fights. 

When Dota 2 is running  my graphics utilization is only 15-25 % when I check it from Geforce experience and processor load shows only 45-60% in real temp. So is it bottlenecking issue or do I need new processor to run Dota 2 and get constant 60 fps in team fights? 

I have updated all the drivers and bios, Intel updates. I have windows 10 pro and is up to date. Tried turning v sync on off and tweaking some other settings but still same issue. Funny thing is when I turn all the settings to low still have some frame drops like 50 or 55 but not constant 60 fps

960 should be able to handle it easily as I have no problems with gta 5, far cry 4 running it to 45-60 fps on very high.

My System

Processor-             i3-540

Motherboard-         Intel DH55TC

Video Card-           Gigabyte Gtx 960 G1 4 GB

Ram-                    Transcend 2 x 4 GB 1333 MHz

Power Supply-        Corsair Vs 450 watts

CPU Cooler-           Cooler Master blizzard T2

Storage-                Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 TB

Monitor-                 lg  e1940 19 in


----------



## rajesh00 (Sep 1, 2015)

Same for me.Early game it does lag.May be its with dota 2 game for loading.Try Changing power management from adaptive to maximum in Nvidia control panel.It solved for me.If it didn't change vsync to adaptive in control panel.It locks at ur screen RR.


----------

